# What does a union "transportation systems electrician" do here in California?



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

expect to gain a LOT of weight.


----------



## sickytwisted (Nov 26, 2008)

funny. i was wondering what the work was like.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hey sick, actually i meant the PACE will be slower. good luck!!!!! and be carefull around that cal. traffic!!! paul


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Duplicate thread, sort of.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=4604


----------

